# Trouble on the Metro



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just waved a friend off at the metro Dokki for Maadi 45 minutes ago and she has just rang me to tell me there was trouble and gunfire at the metro station Maad. Any updates?


----------

